
~7M temporary fixes on GitHub - mholt
https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=temporary+fix&type=Code&ref=searchresults
======
greenyoda
The search for "temporary fix" picks up a lot of snippets like the following,
which is code that manipulates temporary files (e.g., files in /tmp that are
removed after a process exits), not "temporary fixes":

    
    
      #ifndef FIX_TEMPORARY_FILE_HH_
      #define FIX_TEMPORARY_FILE_HH_
    
      namespace fix {
      struct temporary_file {
          explicit temporary_file(boost::filesystem::path p);
    

This one is apparently code for a tool that reviews code. It doesn't look like
temporary code at all:

    
    
      package de.setsoftware.reviewtool.model;
    
      public enum RemarkType {
    	MUST_FIX,
    	CAN_FIX,
    	ALREADY_FIXED,
    	POSITIVE,
    	TEMPORARY
      }
    

Also, most temporary fixes probably aren't explicitly commented as such. So
this search is picking up lots of things that are not temporary fixes while
probably missing the vast majority of the real ones. Thus it looks like the
methodology for this survey is quite flawed.

------
venomsnake
They usually end to be the most permanent ones ...

